# Problem with setting FreeBSD 8.1 and 8.2



## foozzi (Feb 27, 2011)

For me does a problem  at an attempt to set FreeBSD 8.1 show such error.


```
Write failure in transfer (wrote -1bytes of 1425408bytes)
```
And when does try to set FreeBSD 8.2 shows such error:







That to do me?

I am sorry for my English I live in Ukraine.


----------



## da1 (Feb 27, 2011)

Do you have more than 1 optical unit (cd-rom, dvd-rom, etc)?


----------



## foozzi (Feb 27, 2011)

there is only 1


----------



## SirDice (Feb 28, 2011)

The first error may be due to a lack of disk space, the second looks like a corrupt CD image.


----------



## xibo (Feb 28, 2011)

I got that one once when my PATA DVD drive was poorly jumpered.


----------



## foozzi (Feb 28, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> The first error may be due to a lack of disk space, the second looks like a corrupt CD image.



Enough  space  on the disc and the disc was recorded many times. Problem does not mean this.



> I got that one once when my PATA DVD drive was poorly jumpered.



Maybe but I was told that the problem may be in a hard disk. Linux other system installed perfectly :stud


----------

